# Lyft hopes to become profitable by stealing from drivers



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

All of you slaves think that there's no demand and that Lyft isn't charging the customers that much. The truth is that they are charging the pax more and keeping you at base rates. The only way to deal with this is completely boycott Lyft as drivers and pax. They are charging pax $15 to go 2 miles and giving you $3. This is theft. If you are driving for them presently contact an attorney and look for other gig work. You have a strong case for arbitration settlement of $2+ for every ride that you have given.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

nosurgenodrive said:


> All of you slaves think that there's no demand and that Lyft isn't charging the customers that much. The truth is that they are charging the pax more and keeping you at base rates. The only way to deal with this is completely boycott Lyft as drivers and pax. They are charging pax $15 to go 2 miles and giving you $3. This is theft. If you are driving for them presently contact an attorney and look for other gig work. You have a strong case for arbitration settlement of $2+ for every ride that you have given.


How is it theft?


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> How is it theft?


We are independent contractors providing THE service. Lyft is a broker that handles the pairing of pax with drivers. As soon as they started taking over 30% of the fare, they became our employers. If taken to court, they would EASILY lose. It's just a matter of getting them to court first and not accepting a settlement.

Remember that in the financials the pax pays us and then we pay Lyft, while what is really happening is that the pax pays Lyft and then Lyft pays us. It is all legal fiction and would crumble before a judge.


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

The pax agreed to pay the total amount. You agreed to take the job. Don't like it? Don't drive for Lyft.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

wow, does the lyft driver agreement say that you get a certain percent of the total fare? How cool, if it does.    :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

bone-aching-work said:


> The pax agreed to pay the total amount. You agreed to take the job. Don't like it? Don't drive for Lyft.


People like you want to stay on the plantation their whole lives.



SHalester said:


> wow, does the lyft driver agreement say that you get a certain percent of the total fare? How cool, if it does.    :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


I don't think you understand how fraud works in this country nor do I think you understand the difference between an independent contractor and an employee nor do I think you understand how the financials are set up with Lyft presently.

we signed up for rates that were constantly lowered every step of the way without our consent or our input. Every judge in the country would side in driver's favor in this matter. It just simply needs to get to the courts and people need to quit settling.

Even the arbitration clause itself can be thrown out and deemed irrelevant by most judges.


----------



## 156824 (Aug 9, 2018)

Lyft does charge pax surge and pays driver base that’s a fact


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Gr*yft* has been doing this for some time, now, as has F*ub*a*r*. They will give you a small portion of it only when they can not get anyone to cover the jobs.

This is one reason that Gr*yft *will send you all of these nastygrams when you decline pings. It means that they must offer some ant a whole extra dollar because you will not chase a minimum that is twenty minutes from you.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

How strange --- a public company trying to make as much money as possible for its shareholders.
Considering that Lyft is still losing money, it's going to get a LOT worse for the drivers and pax.


----------



## Jstock611 (Nov 24, 2020)

nosurgenodrive said:


> All of you slaves think that there's no demand and that Lyft isn't charging the customers that much. The truth is that they are charging the pax more and keeping you at base rates. The only way to deal with this is completely boycott Lyft as drivers and pax. They are charging pax $15 to go 2 miles and giving you $3. This is theft. If you are driving for them presently contact an attorney and look for other gig work. You have a strong case for arbitration settlement of $2+ for every ride that you have given.


Lyft doesn't even give drivers "long pickup fees". I've had over 5 requests within 5 minutes the other day for pickups ranging from 16-32 minutes away. You have to actually pay to drive for Lyft.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

[HEADING=2]Lyft hopes to become profitable by stealing from drivers[/HEADING]

In other news, the sun came up this morning.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

nosurgenodrive said:


> I don't think you understand how fraud works


oh, I do. You agreed when you signed up for then current agreement (it is not a contract). Then you agreed each and every time a change was made. YOU MADE a choice to agree and go right back online. THAT is not fraud. That is you agreeing to their terms. Who made the mistake?

Glad I could make that clearER to you today. Have a good day.


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

nosurgenodrive said:


> People like you want to stay on the plantation their whole lives.
> 
> 
> I don't think you understand how fraud works in this country nor do I think you understand the difference between an independent contractor and an employee nor do I think you understand how the financials are set up with Lyft presently.
> ...


You are nowhere close to being a slave so stop acting like it. You are free to leave anytime you want....maybe you should.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Paladin220 said:


> You are nowhere close to being a slave so stop acting like it. You are free to leave anytime you want....maybe you should.


I am the owner of my business and I cannot determine my fares nor know how much my broker is charging nor be allowed a commission cap or regulation.

THIS IS SLAVERY.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

nosurgenodrive said:


> People like you want to stay on the plantation their whole lives.
> 
> 
> I don't think you understand how fraud works in this country nor do I think you understand the difference between an independent contractor and an employee nor do I think you understand how the financials are set up with Lyft presently.
> ...


Your consent was given every time you logged in and went online. 
Maybe you should actually read that contract.

After all, that specific part is in there that you accept their contract when you go online.

But, I guess anyone that thinks what "percentage" the broker gets determines employee/contractor status would also likely not be able to understand basic contract terms.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

nosurgenodrive said:


> THIS IS SLAVERY.


Not quite. You're free to not turn on the Lyft app. RESOLVED.

Slavery:
-the condition of being enslaved, held, or owned as human chattel or property; bondage.
-a practice or institution that treats or recognizes some human beings as the legal property of others.
-a state of subjection like that of a slave: He longed to escape the slavery of drug addiction.
-severe toil; drudgery.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Your consent was given every time you logged in and went online.
> Maybe you should actually read that contract.
> 
> After all, that specific part is in there that you accept their contract when you go online.
> ...


I understand what will hold up in a court of law. Once we get them to court we win. If you want to settle, you're the f****** chump. so shut your f****** mouth when it comes to somebody actually fighting for their rights with this f****** gig work.


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

nosurgenodrive said:


> I am the owner of my business and I cannot determine my fares nor know how much my broker is charging nor be allowed a commission cap or regulation.
> 
> THIS IS SLAVERY.


You are FREE to work as much or as little as you want. You are FREE to not accept any request they send you. You are FREE to walk away and never turn the app on again.

*YOU ARE NOT A SLAVE*


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

nosurgenodrive said:


> I understand what will hold up in a court of law. Once we get them to court we win. If you want to settle, you're the f****** chump. so shut your f****** mouth when it comes to somebody actually fighting for their rights with this f****** gig work.


Your "rights" aren't what you imagine them to be.

They have been to court numerous times with regard to employee VS contractor and the idiots like you have lost every time.

With the passing of Prop 22 in California it will set precedent that will further be used in court making your claims of what your completely uninformed opinion of law thinks will happen even more ludicrous.

Hell, if you can even get to a case without it being tossed out due to their arbitration clause which I can guarantee you have not opted out of every single time since day one (required that you do the process every time or you are bound by it so you can't opt out if you ever faed to do so)



nosurgenodrive said:


> I am the owner of my business and I cannot determine my fares nor know how much my broker is charging nor be allowed a commission cap or regulation.
> 
> THIS IS SLAVERY.


False, factually false.

You own a "business", doubtful you have even bothered to incorporate, that contracts not with the rider, in any way, but rather with the corporate entity. 
Your contract set exactly what rate per mile and per minute YOU AGREE TO every time you login and go online. 
They, the corporation, never agreed to anything regarding "negotiation" of those rates and are not in a position to be required to.

If you don't like it, do as so many of us already have and **** off. Bounce. Quit. And if you think you can provide transportation services for less and earn more without that broker then pay the money and establish your incorporated business... Get the appropriate transportation provider insurance (300/500/300 or whatever your local municipal requirements are) and the appropriate business license and start your own gig work (transportation has always been "gig" anyway).

Until then it doesn't matter how much you piss into the wind (scream at the top of your lungs that you are being treated like a slave) it won't make any of it true because... You are free to walk away any moment you choose. 
Hell, there isn't even a penalty for breaking your contract and not even a Non-compete clause.

You are even free to create an app and start a business in direct competition. 
You won't, though, seeing as you aren't even bright enough to know all the BS you tout as "knowledge" is false.

Bet you agree with the Great Orange Wannabe Dictator that he won Hugely and even won the Popular....


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

nosurgenodrive said:


> I am the owner of my business and I cannot determine my fares nor know how much my broker is charging nor be allowed a commission cap or regulation.
> 
> THIS IS SLAVERY.


If this is true,, you're not a very good business owner


----------



## e. m. control (Jun 13, 2020)

Jstock611 said:


> Lyft doesn't even give drivers "long pickup fees". I've had over 5 requests within 5 minutes the other day for pickups ranging from 16-32 minutes away. You have to actually pay to drive for Lyft.


lol. So you want that .65 to maybe inching up to a dollar that Uber entices you w to drive 22 mins for a $2.71 fare. Here's my advice.... don't get put in the sucker database by not accepting anything over 12 minutes. I am sure these programs r built chock full of machine learning algorithms.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Your "rights" aren't what you imagine them to be.
> 
> They have been to court numerous times with regard to employee VS contractor and the idiots like you have lost every time.
> 
> ...


Dude. They settle every ****ing time because they are afraid of the lid blowing off of this thing. Get a ****ing clue, you shill.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Dude. They settle every @@@@ing time because they are afraid of the lid blowing off of this thing. Get a @@@@ing clue, you shill.


Show me these "every" time and I will show you all the times you ignored where the litigant was tossed on their ass because of the arbitration clause you moron.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Show me these "every" time and I will show you all the times you ignored where the litigant was tossed on their ass because of the arbitration clause you moron.


https://www.workcompcentral.com/new...the largest,8,000 drivers around the country.
I could list more. But I'm just tired of your ignorant ****ing ass.


----------

